# Honduras 2011



## sjl197 (Oct 17, 2011)

A small selection of the tarantula species i found this year in northern and eastern honduras

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theraphosid_systematics/sets/72157627448542401/

I was for the most part in Cusuco National park working as an invited scientist with the NGO 'operation wallacea' that gives volunteers (mostly university and school groups) experience of doing scientific projects in the neotropics. Most of the pictures of two different Citharacanthus species are from collections made within Cusuco National park, which is high montaine cloud forest, and a nationally protected area. Many of the areas i visited were remote, involving lots of mud, long walks, sleeping in a hammock, bathroom facilities being a trench and a spade, and a diet of mostly rice and beans. Jungle life isnt for everyone - but to me its amazing there. A few other pics are from trips i made around the east and north of Honduras when not in Cusuco.

more on operation wallacea's work in honduras is found at the link below (saving you a google search..):
http://www.opwall.com/Expeditions/Honduras/Introduction to Honduras/index.shtml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Oct 20, 2011)

nice collection of tarantulas you found Stuart.


----------



## tarcan (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice Stuart, did you get a chance to photograph other critters as well? Or you were too busy with the research?

Thank for sharing

Martin


----------



## sjl197 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Martin / Eddy. 

I plan to put some photos of other arachnids on my facebook page. Cant promise when! The arachnids were quite plentiful enough for me  to fill all my camera cards to the maximum. Other people i went with filled their cards with herps or birds or bats, or whatever was
their own personal oddity.  Some people even took pictures of other humans for some reason.

Next year (as i will likely go again) i want to make some better quality pics of arachnid diversity, to start to compile a photo guide/species id guide of honduran arachnids... so im going to then welcome some tips on taking amazing arachnid photos..


----------



## tarcan (Oct 25, 2011)

can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 11, 2011)

Good job and thanks for sharing Stu 

Eric


----------



## eman (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got around to seeing these - nice set of images and cool finds there Stuart!


----------

